# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Mëngjesi

## Nessaf

A mundet dikush te me tregoj disa receta te lehta per mengjes , per "SHKOLLE "

----------


## drague

> A mundet dikush te me tregoj disa receta te lehta per mengjes , per "SHKOLLE "


cfare shkolle bon ti mer cun?

per mengjes perdoren sallamrat, proshutat, vezet, reçelrat etj.

----------


## mia@

Gjer tani cfare ke ngrene ti Nessaf per mengjes?

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Ben durim neser do te sjell receta mengjezi,po mire do ishte ta sekesh,kerkon per te mar me vete apo te hash ne shtepi?*

----------


## Nessaf

1.Ne Kl. e 10 "drague"

2.epo kam ngrene gjithmone ne shkoll por tani dua qe te ha ne shtepi "mia@"

3 qe te ha ne shtepi "Xhenet.M.S."

----------


## MI CORAZON

Bravo keta cunat.  :buzeqeshje: 


Me kismet, keto do gatuaj neser ne mengjes, se kam nje kile scallions e skam ku ti coj. (lol)

----------


## s0ni

> se kam nje kile scallions e skam ku ti coj. (lol)


Po te teproi beji me mashed potatoes, dalin te mira  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Po te teproi beji me mashed potatoes, dalin te mira


Mos pijne shume vaj me mashed potatoes.  :buzeqeshje: 

Teprojne the? Nje kile pra.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## s0ni

LOL me kile s'marr vesh, sa tufa i bie? Ike nga farmer's market keshtu qe bleve kaq shume :-)

Nuk do ti skuqesh me vaj, por ashtu te freskta sic jane. 
Prit te gjej recepie qe kam ndjekur.... :i ngrysur: .....nejse kjo qe gjeta i afrohet ashtu sic i kam bere.  


http://www.katherinemartinelli.com/b...tato-blog-hop/

Sour cream nuk eshte e nevojshme, vete nuk e kam perdorur, por mundesh. 
Perdor edhe vaj ulliri mbasi e kam vene ne pjate, por prap s'eshte nevoja nese nuk deshiron.

----------


## MI CORAZON

I provova ti bej keto,shija eshte ok,jo kushedi se cfare,por me rane rende ne stomak,sa po me vjen nje gjume....ajajaaaaa.

----------


## derjansi

kurr s'haj mgjes  :i ngrysur:

----------


## PINK

Pse nuk ha ti Derjans, mban diete kshu? Lol.

----------


## s0ni

Cohet ne orar te drekes prandaj lol

----------


## derjansi

PINK per diete i make it up with the rest of the meals lol po i cant chew in the morning

soni soni soni soni soni soni lol

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

me perpara nuk haja asnjehere ne mengjes...tani qe kam femij, nuk e "skip" dote se grrrhhh ma ben stomaku qe kur ngrihem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

As une se skip dot  :i ngrysur: . Aty me rri mendja. E shtyj deri ne 9:30 me coffee pastaj dua te ha  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## s0ni

Dembel qe perton to chew, syteeeee mi qerrove lol.

Pink ke ngrene ndonjehere crepe? Ska shume kohe qe mesova qe ekziston dhe s'kam pasur rastin per ta provuar.

----------


## PINK

Jo Soni skam provuar. Une ha thjesht- buze te zeze, toasted me cheese dhe varet cfare lloj sallamrash/proshutash kam. Kjo kur e bej vete . Kur ble - egg, Taylor ham and cheese. Anoj nga mengjeze me kripe me shume. lol

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Dembel qe perton to chew, syteeeee mi qerrove lol.
> 
> Pink ke ngrene ndonjehere crepe? Ska shume kohe qe mesova qe ekziston dhe s'kam pasur rastin per ta provuar.


kete ma ka ber burri i shton recel ose karamel, por me mire kulac me diath lol

----------


## s0ni

> kete ma ka ber burri i shton recel ose karamel, por me mire kulac me diath lol


E ben brumin me veze apo jo?
Doja ta provoja ti beja vete po se kam idene cfare shije kane. Kur pash qe miellit i shton veze tek recipe, me dukej sikur do dalin si veze te skuqura qe me gatuante gjyshja kur nuk kishte veze per te gjithe nipcet e nipat, dmth i shtonte miellin vezes.

----------

